# Huge Crack In Our Outback Floor!!



## rdrunr (Oct 23, 2009)

We just opened up our Ouback 27L (loft)after being stored outside for the winter. My wife was cleaning and discovered that the vinyl wood grain floor had a HUGE split in it. The split ran horizonal just about the width of the camper. Has anyone else ever seen this happen before? If so, what did you do about it?


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

I haven't seen that happen but would like to ask a few questions. Does it look like it split or perhaps a seam between two pieces of flooring came apart? When you flatten it out do the edges meet or is there a gap between them? If there is no gap you might be able to inject some vinyl flooring adhesive and then seal the seam. If there is much of a gap I would probably go ask some questions at a flooring store.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

A search of split or cracked flooring will bring up plenty of results. Most report the split starts at one of the floor vents and normally in the sharp corner of the opening. This is a stress riser point, in the winter the flooring shrinks a significant amount when it is really cold and the flooring will spilt from these stress points.

Most common repair is to cut out the flooring and replace it with self stick tiles or laminate flooring. Depending on the age of the trailer you may get some support from Keystone but since you have a Loft I doubt it is still being covered.


----------

